# LG M237WA LCD panal



## newboss (May 9, 2011)

Please suggest hows good is LG M237WA ?? any idea ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

what are your usage? you can get a 22" IPS panel in your price range


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 10, 2011)

LG M237WA LCD is a 4:3 monitor. Its better to buy a 16:9 monitor.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/140432-monitor-gaming-10k.html*


----------



## newboss (May 10, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what are your usage? you can get a 22" IPS panel in your price range



CAn you suggest IPS in 12k to 14k price range . .


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 10, 2011)

Dell UltraSharp U2311H for 14k.. it has IPS display technology


----------



## shrihara (May 15, 2011)

AOC T2242We  LED TV monitor


----------

